# I need help using Guitar Pro 6!!



## 7stringsearcher (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey guys! The title pretty much says it all! I recently bought Guitar Pro 6 and am having some trouble even starting. It's actually ridiculous how little I can do with it! haha. I recently downloaded a tab for a song I REALLY want to learn and I can't even play the tab? I don't understand why it won't play and can't find a reason. If anyone has any key tips or advice, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks all


----------



## Winspear (Nov 7, 2013)

That's awfully strange..You should be able to just press space! 
Are you on a Windows computer? Do you have the Microsoft GS Wavetable Synthesizer which can play MIDI files? Download some MIDI files from the internet. Can you play them in Windows Media Player?
Also go into the settings somewhere in GP6 and make sure RSE (Real Sound Engine) is turned off.


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Nov 7, 2013)

I should've mentioned that I am on a Mac! Why would I turn that off? The video tutorials said to always make sure it's on.. and wouldn't turning it off get rid of all my sound banks or whatever?


----------



## Winspear (Nov 7, 2013)

Personally I hate working with it and prefer the stock Windows MIDI sound for that kind of work - easier to hear what you are doing. The RSE sounds are trying to be real but aren't at all, and throw you into an area where you can't hear certain things that are going on and feel like you need to 'mix' it like a recording, which isn't what I'm looking for. I'm looking to hear the notes, rather than a really bad sounding 'real sound'.

Anyway, I digress. Turning it off will allow you to use the simple MIDI engine of your Mac to see if Guitar Pro is working in it's simplest form. Cross check this with a downloaded MIDI file to make sure that works. If it does, then the problem is in the RSE/Soundbanks somewhere. 

When you say it wont play, what happens? Does it move and not make sound or literally just wont play?


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Nov 8, 2013)

I turned off the RSE and it still doesn't work.
Not playing as in, I have a note highlighted, press space, and all the highlights disappear and the symbol changes from press to play to press to pause. Nothing moving, no sounds, nada.


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Nov 10, 2013)

Bump!
Anyone else care to assist me?


----------



## DVRP (Nov 10, 2013)

I refuse to upgrade after hearing all the problems with it lol. I'll stick with my GP5


----------



## sh4z (Nov 10, 2013)

I always had problems with guitar pro. More often than not it would crash and throw some french error. Sounds like you have an issue with your MIDI output configuration. Have you by chance managed to fix this already?


----------



## Aewrik (Nov 10, 2013)

DVRP said:


> I refuse to upgrade after hearing all the problems with it lol. I'll stick with my GP5



If you compose in gp5, then yes, never update.

I personally use GP6 and it works great for me.
...except when actually creating tabs. It's not at all as smooth as previous versions.

Typically if the marker doesn't move when you play, guitar pro can't call the audio drivers. I'm not on mac though, so I can't be of much more help than that.


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Nov 12, 2013)

No I have not been able to fix it yet..
To be honest guys, I'm not even really sure what to do to configure the midi output or get it to call the audio drivers.. haha


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Nov 18, 2013)

Any new helpers?


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Nov 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Dec 24, 2013)

Still need help guys.


----------



## sggod89 (Dec 25, 2013)

uninstall gp6, install gp5


----------

